# Looking for us made frame options



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

I ride a taiwanese frame now, own a canadian frame and have ridden all types so don't take this as a "usa is best and deserves...." kind of topic. 

I am just asking about what companies provide a domestically built product. I know about the black market mob, brooklyn machine works and superco. I also know plenty of custom builders I know of who would be happy to build me a custom beast, although I do not want to and do not feel the need to in spend the coin on a custom build.

What other factory options are there? 

thx


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

Supposedly Standard has been making some 26" frames, you can always give them a call. I still don't see anything on their site about it but have seen some posts around the interwebz

Standard Byke Company


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

I make BMXMTB frames (among the other styles) here in Texas at the similar price range to some stock frames (usually 450 USD):

STOUT

Black market just released info on a stock American frame. Its a heat treated frame (lighter weight) and is less expensive than the Mob... the one pictured doesn't appear to be made with a suspension fork in mind though.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JwBzao_QZgs/Tw8NTyFbX-I/AAAAAAAABQw/LlinBePatIs/s1600/Edit1-American.jpg

I think Deity said theirs are made here too.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Home

Oscar's specialty is DJ frames. He's been building BMX and DJ frames for years!



















edited to add some examples


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

It's been mentioned, but Standard will make you a frame and I guess it's pretty reasonable. I've seen some of their DJ customs and they look REALLY nice.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Standard's 26" frames are $585 shipped, and are only 4lbs 2oz. Lightest frame on the market right now.

I was going to get one, but my local dealer could never get ahold of them. I went with Santa Cruz instead.


But I looked at that Stout Frame Co, that **** is awesome man. Looks like you build some nice stuff! What kind of materials do you use? ever use anything exotic like Reynolds tubing?


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

Supertherm (Ox Platinum) is the best of the best. Its what I usually spec on the front triangle:

OX PLATINUM Bicycle Frame Tubing by True Temper Sports


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to keep that in mind next time i am doing a bike, that is awesome. What kind of weights do you see for 26" dj frames? Anything under 5lbs?


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

A frame can be any weight you'd want, but the big issue is strength/ dent resistance. 

A frame with Supertherm stays (.035" wall) can weigh close to 4 lbs but would not be nearly as rigid or dent resistant as frame with 4130 .049" thick stays (~5.3 lbs)


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

Blk Mrkt just came out with one.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

josh8 said:


> Blk Mrkt just came out with one.


I'm waiting to see if that actually comes to fruition, it'd be sweet if it did but I have a feeling that Carter's manufacturing troubles aren't over yet.


----------



## wantabullit (Apr 23, 2010)

I can attest to Mattys frames, I got one after I cracked my steelhead and its been rock solid. I'm still impressed at the attention to detail. Having custom geometry set up just for you, and custom paint/graphics is pretty sweet too. I can also say that I have the only one of its kind, which suits my inner narcissist very well. 

I'll have to post it up after I swap out the next round of components. 

Best of luck in whatever you get, hope it comes out sick!


----------

